# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The female side of NeAvO ~ 1/7/08

## NeAvO

The female side of NeAvO
I was walking past a busy main road near my local bank. It's really warm outside and quite sunny. I have the feeling of being followed. I somehow imagine two men in a 1930's style mafia outfit, with the overcoats and funny hats, being the actual people that are following me.

I get a sense of insecurity and make a run for it. Although I'm running away, I'm still in the same area, for example when I run around a corner I end up at the opposite side of the block. Like when Neo tries to run out subway in Matrix Revolutions and just ends up running out of the opposite tunnel.

I end up becoming lucid throughout this part. I realise I am dreaming and think of things that I can. I completely forget that I was being chased. I realise that I haven't changed my gender for a long time. So I somehow readjust my body by moving some of my skin on stomach and turning it into breasts, incredibly big ones  :tongue2: . I then manage to make my body really slim and toned and give myself long blonde hair. I can actually feel my breasts push my shirt outwards. I then walk into the building next to my bank which is actually a kebab shop. I go in there and get all the guys looking at me. I look out the window and see like four tanned men staring at me, practically panting. I feel like having some fun so I grab my breasts and start squeezing them. I just laugh. I then turn around and leave the shop walking but putting emphasis onmy butt as I walk. When I left the shop I had a sudden sense of insecurity and felt like a shadow was coming up from behind me, I started to panic and lose lucidity. I think I had a horrible feeling that I was going to be raped or something.

----------


## Matt5678

lol, that takes adventure to new frontiers  ::lol::

----------


## aceboy

:laugh:  i have been meaning to try that

----------


## ChrissyMaria

that sounds like an AMAZING dream, except for the being followed part.

----------


## Sanquis

> The female side of NeAvO 
> I had a horrible feeling that I was going to be raped or something



Lol, you make a great woman NeAvO!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Lol, you make a great woman NeAvO!



I beg to differ  ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Ahh, Neavo. you finally decided to tell everyone?
 I must add, when we were married Id find him in my dresses and high heeled shoes playing with my make up. He claimed he wanted to spice up our marriage, i beg to differ  :tongue2: 

 hehe

----------


## anti_nation

i didnt know you were like that neavo! then again i still have no idea who or what you are.  ::shock::

----------


## unseen wombat

That sounds really cool. I'll have to try that next time I'm lucid.  :smiley:  I once turned into Jessica Alba, but it was totally by accident, and I was so stupid, I didn't think to check myself out.

----------


## anti_nation

> That sounds really cool. I'll have to try that next time I'm lucid.  I once turned into Jessica Alba, but it was totally by accident, and I was so stupid, I didn't think to check myself out.



I remember talking to daniel about his lucid with jessica alba in it or something like that. im from ohio too =) Tuscarawrus county.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

GO OHIOANS! woo!!!!

----------


## NeAvO

Wow lots of replies here  :tongue2: 

Thanks everyone for the compliments and calling me a great woman  ::?:  Funnily enough I had a dream where I turned into a woman yesterday as well which resulted in other slutty ways, strangely this makes me question myself  :tongue2: 

DDK, yes it did spice up our marriage  :Hi baby:  Also meh ohio...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Wow lots of replies here 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments and calling me a great woman  Funnily enough I had a dream where I turned into a woman yesterday as well which resulted in other slutty ways, strangely this makes me question myself 
> 
> DDK, yes it did spice up our marriage  Also meh ohio...



you ain't the only woman wannabe in here  ::D:

----------


## AmazeO XD

Changing sexes, as well as loads of other things, are on my list of to-do's.  It's human curiosity.

----------


## Hazel

> I think I had a horrible feeling that I was going to be raped or something.



LOL That's what you get for messing with your gender.  :tongue2:

----------


## PeteB

Haha, thats awesome

You're such a tease NeAvO

----------


## unseen wombat

Yay, Ohio.  :smiley:  I'm in Cleveland. 

I once was in an LD having sex and I changed both our genders. It was pretty awesome.

----------


## ColdShock

Oh, oh wow lol. Thats really all I can say at the moment ::D:

----------


## Mew151

You should have gotten undressed in front of they guys  :tongue2:

----------


## apachama

Changing sex is really interesting in that it helps me to explore my opinions on gender and how people treat different genders differently.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow, loads og replies here  ::o: 





> you ain't the only woman wannabe in here



I'd recommend becoming a woman, atleast once. It's incredibly fun  :tongue2: 

That didn't sound right...




> Changing sexes, as well as loads of other things, are on my list of to-do's. It's human curiosity.



Yeah like I sound it's fun, especially if it's a realistic transformation.




> LOL That's what you get for messing with your gender.



Haha, I guess I should be less slutty in future, despite it being fun  :Sad: 





> Haha, thats awesome
> 
> You're such a tease NeAvO



Well, I was quite the fitty, it seemed natural to be a tease. Besides the men liked it  ::D: 




> Yay, Ohio.  I'm in Cleveland. 
> 
> I once was in an LD having sex and I changed both our genders. It was pretty awesome.



Haha that sounds very strange, still quite an accomplishment! Well done.





> Oh, oh wow lol. Thats really all I can say at the moment



Quite the shocking dream eh?  :wink2: 





> You should have gotten undressed in front of they guys



Hrm that would've been interesting to see their reactions but still I'm not a piece of meat  ::D: 





> Changing sex is really interesting in that it helps me to explore my opinions on gender and how people treat different genders differently.



Yeah, being a woman made me feel completely objectified. People wanted me just for my body  :tongue2:

----------


## apachama

> Gay...



Even if it is, so what?

This is the twenty-first century. Homosexuality isn't illegal anymore. Nor is it wrong that some people's sexuality may be different to your own. 

Anyway. 

The objectifying thing is interesting. I have had a few dreams where I've gone through the same problem as a man and a woman, and seen the differences in how I'm treated. Its interesting.

----------


## Lëzen

Although I'm straight and about 99.9% satisfied being a man, perverted curiosity compelled me to try a gender swap in an LD. Just wanted to see how I'd look as a woman (turned out to be much better looking than I am). Also sorta wanted to see what orgasm was like for women (I'd submit that it is _better_... only I woke up too soon to find out for myself...  :tongue2: ).

----------


## NeAvO

Wow, it's funny you post a thread about a dream you want to share and get a dick like Burrito come along with a narrowmind and ruin it. I was going to respond to his post earlier but couldn't be bothered, call me lazy like that.

I'm straight and only did this in my lucid because it seemed like a neat thing to experiment on and in honesty, my perverted side came through. I don't regret doing this as I found it really fun. Plus Lezen, I had a female orgasm in my dream and found it more powerful and enjoyable. Then again my mind created what my unconscious would've thought it felt like so it might not necessarily feel true.

----------


## Lëzen

> Plus Lezen, I had a female orgasm in my dream and found it more powerful and enjoyable. Then again my mind created what my unconscious would've thought it felt like so it might not necessarily feel true.



The mind, though, is a powerful thing... and since every human body started off with the potential to be either male or female, the mind probably wouldn't have too much of a problem in simulating what it's like to be the other sex. 

I'd probably attempt that again, but sex-related things in LDs just seem to wake me up, so I'm going to start shying away from them for the most part. I'm surprised you were able to pull it off. If you've got any special techniques... please share...  ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Neavo, just being a woman once you say? why once? why not permanently? lol...thats my dream and wish.....blah lol

I wish I could LD at all, let alone be a woman in my dream, that would be amazing!

I've always wanted to BE a woman permanently and experience it, and ld seems to be the only way to do that without surgery heh.

----------


## Cn

This made me wonder what it must feel like being a good looking girl, people always are looking at you... I would flip the hell out. I lol'd at the "I put emphasis in my butt as I walked".  ::D:

----------


## apachama

Yeah, I get that. I've never worried about being oogled as a woman. In the last dream I had a sex change I was more scared than normal when I was walking down a country lane on my own and noticed that my big brother was being annoyingly over-protective. Which he never does when I'm male.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

heh its interesting to see how many men actually want to experience being a woman, I for one have dreamed to be a girl for a long time, of course it won't come true but, maybe in a lucid dream one of these days I can finally try it out.

And as neavo said, put emphasis on your ass when you walk in ld's lol


Personally if I had a LD, I would use it to be a woman, and put myself in my everyday routine and see if I enjoy it more then I do as a 'man'

I'm betting on enjoying being a woman more

----------


## Original Poster

I find myself as a female all the time without meaning to.  I'll just see myself in a mirror and there will be a girl standing there.  It's not necessarily like I just switch back and forth, it's like in my dreams I don't have a conclusive identity.  The more a focus on a dream character, the more I become that dream character.  For instance if I watch a little girl performing an activity, it won't take very long before I find myself as that little girl doing that.  I have been animals, cars, I was even a photograph, once.

You ever watch a movie in your dreams and then become the main character of the movie?  I also find myself talking with a dream character, and then I'm both people, and then one leaves and I'm left as whoever is left.

And I'm ashamed to admit but I've gotten curious how it'd feel to be penetrated, guys gross me out though so I'd have to find a transsexual dream character.

----------


## Lëzen

> And I'm ashamed to admit but I've gotten curious how it'd feel to be penetrated, guys gross me out though so I'd have to find a transsexual dream character.



As a woman, you mean, right? As long as you mean 'vaginally' penetrated and not anally, there's nothing to be ashamed of by having that curiosity...

I wonder if any of the lady folk here have had the same interest about being turned into a man? My guess - probably not.  ::roll::

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Theres nothing to be ashamed of male or female, butt or no butt

----------


## Lëzen

> Theres nothing to be ashamed of male or female, butt or no butt



There sort of is if you're a straight male...at least, I know _I'd_ be ashamed. In truth, I don't even understand why some females would willingly participate in anal. It probably has to be the most unwelcome, uncomfortable experience on the planet...no matter what your sex or orientation.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Thats all opinion, and if your a straight male why is it embarrassing? it shows your openness to explore yourself, which girls do like.

But if your not straight like me, theres no reason to be ashamed even moreso, an insecure bi/gay is sad imo.

----------


## Dream scientist

Just don't get too attached to yourself, Neavo!  :wink2:

----------


## Bluemangroup

haha nice, sounds like fun.  I can't wait to become lucid in my dream

----------


## poorlamarck

> Even if it is, so what?
> 
> This is the twenty-first century. Homosexuality isn't illegal anymore. Nor is it wrong that some people's sexuality may be different to your own. 
> 
> Anyway. 
> 
> The objectifying thing is interesting. I have had a few dreams where I've gone through the same problem as a man and a woman, and seen the differences in how I'm treated. Its interesting.



*off topic*
Apachama, I LOVE your avatar. What's the name of that painting?

----------


## Jeff777

> Just don't get too attached to yourself, Neavo!



Why'd you bump such an old thread?  Neavo doesn't come here anymore anyway.  His login was in January.  So again...why did you bump this?

----------


## Lëzen

^Whatever the reason, I still think someone should implement a rule against necroing posts in the Gallery that are older than six months, mainly because it tends to be even less constructive here than in the other forums.

----------

